# Watery Discharge with Clomid



## suzan

Why am I having lots of them?
Anyone know if it's normal?
Called doc and nurse said it's normal, and actually it's good to release discharge..
Ohh, and to add.. I am also getting creamy white CM, too!

Opinions plz? :headspin:


----------



## NeyNey

You know I've noticed more discharge the past couple of days.
I thought it was just me! I thought clomid was supposed to dry the CM up!
Mines still pretty thick because I'm not around o time yet...

This is a good thing sweetie!


----------



## maz

I'm on my first cycle of clomid and haven't noticed any change in CM. It's something I'll keep an eye on though. Sorry I'm not much help:hugs:


----------



## suzan

NeyNey said:


> You know I've noticed more discharge the past couple of days.
> I thought it was just me! I thought clomid was supposed to dry the CM up!
> Mines still pretty thick because I'm not around o time yet...
> 
> This is a good thing sweetie!

I think it's a good thing when you are reaching ovulation.. but I am sure I already ovulated! :wacko:


----------



## NeyNey

Perhaps you succeeded - I've heard women mention an increase of CM to be a sign of bfp?


----------



## toot

I too started clomid this month and today is cd 13 for me and when I woke up I had alot of cm thick and chuncy ( sorry tmi) I called the DR. and she said that is good it means it is doing it job.I Pray you get your BFP this month. I am out and have to wait for next month clomid had me O from my right side and that side is closed.


----------



## suzan

NeyNey said:


> Perhaps you succeeded - I've heard women mention an increase of CM to be a sign of bfp?

Who said I succeeded? I don't think I did!
It's a sixth sense I guess.. darn that sixth sense! :cry:


----------



## pixielou

Well mine seems to have dried up. Have been drinking plenty of water but not as much cm as last month. Iam only clomid though!


----------



## darkheaven

clomid dries you up around your ov a couple of days before its well worth it tho lol


----------



## suzan

Mine dried up at ov but then after ov it came back watery/creamy :wacko:


----------



## NeyNey

Because you succeeded!!!! :wohoo:


----------

